# Not so good tattoo... need some advice



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Guys, sorry this is a bit long... just venting off a bit.. :innocent:

I had a second tattoo which left me sitting in the chair for 6 hours yesterday and it was wasnt a massive piece and he still wants me back for another 3 hrs! I'm not going back tho.

I took in the pic I wanted and kept saying over and over...I dont want any black in this only light grey.... only very minimal shading in light grey in the back ground.

I repeated it before we started and said I just want to make sure I wont be getting any black in this as I want it kept light as I already have a black dragon in the middle and wanted some nice detail around it... and the guy said that ok.

I wanted a Lotus flower at the top of my shoulder that I only wanted the outline of and light shading around it.. but he said it wouldnt look good at all... without a small amount of shading.. I said I liked it left white. So he called over another tattoo artist and told him to tell me it wouldnt look any good unless I had it shaded inside. Then the receptionist also said 'it needs shading or it wont look finished and everyone will think you didnt get it all done properly' so after 3 people telling me I need to have shading... so I said ok to some very minimal light shading if it would make it look better.

So to cut a long story short....I now have solid black lotus flower with a black background....and black clouds on top of more black clouds (i wanted white clouds)...on a black background (i wanted a light grey background) with shaded cherry blossoms!! (i wanted white cherry blossoms) so I have a black arm (i didnt want a black arm). He's also added a huge amount all the way up the back of my arm that he did after he showed me the original outline I originally agreed to (that was drawn on my arm without a template).. he's added about 2" deep of black clouds I didnt ask for that I couldnt see by looking around my arm what he was doing as it was too far back to see ...but they dont look like clouds...just a lot of black, I think that bit alone took him 2 hrs! (I only wanted Japanese style white flames in that area and light grey shading around them).

The whole time I was saying 'thats too black!' and he kept saying 'no, its just because its the blood and the ink making it look dark and said he's not putting much ink in there' !! but its black as you can get at the as far as I can see.

So today is the day after.... and my arm looks black and I have a black dragon with black background...with black lotus flower...and black shaded cherry blossoms!!

The only parts that arent black... he has booked me in for another 3 hrs to make black!!! and wants another £180! So this will have taken 9hrs to do some details around a dragon on my upper arm... that I didnt want a lot of black shading in (which has taken about 4hrs of pure shading and 2 hrs of doing the outline so far).

I was questioning during the work, but he kept saying is only looks dark because it will lighten up.. I asked how soon... he said you will notice it looking lighter in a few hours ??

so my question is... should I be seeing this looking light grey by now? Or am I fooked! and time for laser removal?

also... where do I stand with some legal action? as I had a drawing that he hasnt followed and added stuff I didnt ask for.

I checked this guy out before I booked in and made sure his work looked good in his profile.. and it looked good... he has been there many years and is the shop owner.. so I trusted him.

I wont be posting pics.. as I cant even look at it at the mo....just need some advice.

Just want to ask about how long does a tattoo take to lighten up? and I am thinking a laser might not be able to remove the tattoo, but maybe it can lighten up all this black **** I didnt even ask for.

I was going to gives these a call in a week if its still the same..

http://www.tattooremovalkent.co.uk/page/tattoo_fading_for_cover_up

I feel like its partly my fault fof not stopping and checking every 5 minutes what he was doing but had no idea he would draw stuff on after I saw it and just thought he was doing light grey shading, but when I did check he would tell me it will look perfect when its done..and I couldnt see the very back of my arm to see it wasnt what I asked for.

Not a happy post...but would be good to get some help on this... I take part responsibility for whats happened as I trusted this guy, but would just like advice on what can be done.. as far as removal? lightening it up? and going back and asking why I have a black arm. cheers.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Oi whats wrong with black???? Just Kidding, i've got over 40 tattoos and if you've had a tattoo that you're not happy with you shouldn't have paid, but i know some people get intimidated by angry tattooists with weapons so wait a week to see if it lightens which i doubt it will then write a letter of complaint to the shop and make a copy of it telling them you will seek legal advice it they don't sort it and you plan to complain to "licencing" that should liven them up, depending on the deepness of the tattoo you may be able to get a reputable tattooist to lighten the darker areas using white ink


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Khaos said:


> Oi whats wrong with black???? Just Kidding, i've got over 40 tattoos and if you've had a tattoo that you're not happy with you shouldn't have paid, but i know some people get intimidated by angry tattooists with weapons so wait a week to see if it lightens which i doubt it will then write a letter of complaint to the shop and make a copy of it telling them you will seek legal advice it they don't sort it and you plan to complain to "licencing" that should liven them up, depending on the deepness of the tattoo you may be able to get a reputable tattooist to lighten the darker areas using white ink


 haha... cheers Khaos (40 is a fair number). Thanks for the info, i paid as at the time he convinced me it was just looking black now as it lightens up at least 50% (so he said). It hasnt yet.

Thanks again.. thats helpful.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Post a picture up! im really interested to see what its like.

post one before it changes! (today!) 

I have always been slightly paranoid about tattoos going wrong and havent got one yet. i'd feel horrible if something like this had happened and want to commit murder or suicide! hope it gets sorted out one way or another, lets hope it lightens up or a new one can add white and make it look pretty!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

go straight to the nearest tanning shop and get your self under a few uv bulbs that will lighten it up a fair bit.

only messing.

you will just have to wait and see and if it doesnt lighten up maybe get them to put allot of white shading in it for free.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Pics?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Pics pics pics, I'm dead into tats these days and def thinking about getting one soon.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

its really hard to tell anyway until the scabbing has finished coming away i think.

sounds like a good design though i wanna see a pic.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

damn dude sounds bad, post a pic i'm sue it aint that bad


----------



## Drum (Feb 25, 2010)

pics mate!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Take a picture of it now and also once the scabs have come off. Then you can see if it has lightened up or not. It would be good to have pics of the tat to back up any case you may bring against the tattooist.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

post a pic up goddammit


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Definately give us some pics. The guys with loads of tats will know best as to how it might change once the scabs are off etc etc...


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

i will also vouch for pics as. useless without pics.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Personally, I'd take pics of it now and then later. If, by the time the scabs haven't come off, it hasn't faded enough, then send the letter of complaint. I'd try to get him to give you a refund and pay for laser/corrective work, but that's just me.

This place is a tattooist that also does laser removal, they may be able to give you some good advice 

http://www.kustomkulture.co.uk/


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Mine was very dark when first done, after it had scabbed and healed its a nice shady grey


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

The colours will never be as vivid as when first done.. my guess is that it'll lighten, but yeah pics!


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

if it looks black now...then its black.... it aint gonna go from black to grey mate.

as said here....you could try getting some white ink put in to highlight areas a bit...but its limited to what u can do with it.

you need to get the tatt finished mate, so if i were u, i would go in for the remaining 3 hrs, then have it out with the guy about the colour....try getting the last 3hrs for free. but you dont have much grounds for legal action.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

From a legal perspective (cos I'm no tattoo expert!), any service you have should be carried out to the terms of the contract (designs, colours etc and doesn't have to be in writing although obv better from a proof point of view if it is) and also done with 'reasonable care and skill'. If this isn't the case, then either not paying the full amount at the time would have been an option, or getting it put right for no extra cost, or getting some money back to contribute someone else putting it right if you've lost faith/confidence in their ability.

I would def say that pics will be very useful for proof purposes at the moment and also in a day or 2. See if you can get something sorted amicably first, if that doesn't happen then you need to write saying what the problem is, and what you intend to get done about it, BEFORE you actually do it if at all possible. That'll do for the first couple of stages!


----------



## AdamL (Oct 17, 2007)

Tattoo's always look BLAAAAAAAAACK when you first have them done

After 2-3 weeks in the team it has healed it will have faded a bit and is never that dark from the time you had it done

Give it a few weeks to see what you think


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

AdamL said:


> Tattoo's always look BLAAAAAAAAACK when you first have them done
> 
> After 2-3 weeks in the team it has healed it will have faded a bit and is never that dark from the time you had it done
> 
> Give it a few weeks to see what you think





coflex said:


> if it looks black now...then its black.... it aint gonna go from black to grey mate.


Thats one thing I love about forums such contrasting posts in the same thread.


----------



## Paul85 (Mar 1, 2010)

Your best bet would be to post pics mate as it's hard to make a judgement on what your best course of action is

I would wait untill it is healed up before you worry to much as the scabbing is in most cases always more vivid

Did you see him add any distilled water or green soap to the black ink to thin it out "wash" before he started?


----------



## AdamL (Oct 17, 2007)

BlitzAcez said:


> Thats one thing I love about forums such contrasting posts in the same thread.


Lol yeh, but i say becasue i have tattoo's and lets be honest. There never as black as when you first get them.. and all mine are black..but when you first come out from having it done..its BLACK!! lol

But another underlying point in saying wait a 2-3 weeks is that he might like it once it has healed,got used to it.. or think of ways he can better it rather then the laser treatment.

But no matter what any one says.. we have to see a pic to really make a solid comment


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Personally, I'd take pics of it now and then later. If, by the time the scabs haven't come off, it hasn't faded enough, then send the letter of complaint. I'd try to get him to give you a refund and pay for laser/corrective work, but that's just me.
> 
> This place is a tattooist that also does laser removal, they may be able to give you some good advice
> 
> http://www.kustomkulture.co.uk/


Thanks Beklet good to get someones opinion, thats what I'm looking at doing. The cool thing about the laser company I posted up is they tell you how many sessions it will take and how much at the start, if it takes any longer there is no extra charge until its gone.

Cheers.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

tuktuk said:


> Mine was very dark when first done, after it had scabbed and healed its a nice shady grey


 Cool.. sounds promising.. the only prob with mine is the shading is still looking virtually black.. and most areas everything has been done black on black with a very small about of lighter shading in between.

Thats the question I was most interested in to hear..how soon it lightens up.. so thanks mate


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

coflex said:


> if it looks black now...then its black.... it aint gonna go from black to grey mate.
> 
> as said here....you could try getting some white ink put in to highlight areas a bit...but its limited to what u can do with it.
> 
> you need to get the tatt finished mate, so if i were u, i would go in for the remaining 3 hrs, then have it out with the guy about the colour....try getting the last 3hrs for free. but you dont have much grounds for legal action.


Thanks for the advice, I hear you about it not looking much lighter.. i cant see how it will turn grey.

I'll give it a week then get it lasered.

No way am I getting another 3 hrs of making it even darker, the only bits that stop it from looking like my arm is just solid black is the bits that havent been done black, every one that has seen it cant believe how black my arm is already.

I'm also going to see a solicitor tomorrow, no win - no fee... and they deal with tattoo's mess ups.


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

AdamL said:


> Lol yeh, but i say becasue i have tattoo's and lets be honest. There never as black as when you first get them.. and all mine are black..but when you first come out from having it done..its BLACK!! lol
> 
> But another underlying point in saying wait a 2-3 weeks is that he might like it once it has healed,got used to it.. or think of ways he can better it rather then the laser treatment.
> 
> But no matter what any one says.. we have to see a pic to really make a solid comment


So your tattoos are all black and your saying that all tattoos are black when you get them. lol

Mate, you made a ****ty choice in tattooist imo and now you have to live with it or laser it off. I got some real ****ty ones when I was younger and wish I didnt but meh.

If anyone wanted tattoo advice all I can say is book in at one of the reputable studios with good artists. This way the people really care about the work and wont leave you with a black blob.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

yummymummy79 said:


> From a legal perspective (cos I'm no tattoo expert!), any service you have should be carried out to the terms of the contract (designs, colours etc and doesn't have to be in writing although obv better from a proof point of view if it is) and also done with 'reasonable care and skill'. If this isn't the case, then either not paying the full amount at the time would have been an option, or getting it put right for no extra cost, or getting some money back to contribute someone else putting it right if you've lost faith/confidence in their ability.
> 
> I would def say that pics will be very useful for proof purposes at the moment and also in a day or 2. See if you can get something sorted amicably first, if that doesn't happen then you need to write saying what the problem is, and what you intend to get done about it, BEFORE you actually do it if at all possible. That'll do for the first couple of stages!


That sounds like what I read on the legal side. I have the original drawing that I gave them to copy.. they have added a lot that I didnt even agree to or was even told he was going to do until i saw he'd added other stuff I didnt ask for that looks terrible.

I agree with what u have said here... thats cool..cheers.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Paul85 said:


> Your best bet would be to post pics mate as it's hard to make a judgement on what your best course of action is
> 
> I would wait untill it is healed up before you worry to much as the scabbing is in most cases always more vivid
> 
> Did you see him add any distilled water or green soap to the black ink to thin it out "wash" before he started?


Cheers.

no... he had a bottle he said was grey that he put into a small cup and it wasnt mixed as far as I kwow.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

AdamL said:


> Lol yeh, but i say becasue i have tattoo's and lets be honest. There never as black as when you first get them.. and all mine are black..but when you first come out from having it done..its BLACK!! lol
> 
> But another underlying point in saying wait a 2-3 weeks is that he might like it once it has healed,got used to it.. or think of ways he can better it rather then the laser treatment.
> 
> But no matter what any one says.. we have to see a pic to really make a solid comment


I have had a black dragon before this, this is my 2nd tatt. Its just very much the same colour as the black dragon I had a few months ago all around it and inside the Lotus flower. So its hard to see how its going to become a light grey... but i know it needs more time and it sounds like it will lighten up in a few weeks... just will have to wait and see.

I cant post pics as I am taking legal advice and I dont want the tattoo shop recognised or seeing his work on a public forum before I have got profesional advice 1st with the people that will be dealing with it. I am just asking for advice but thanks its very helpful to get some feedback.


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

mate i dont know much about them ,i have a few ,but i got a black one when it healed you you would think it was grey ,when it heals it prob will lighten ..


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

the black does fade slightly but not enough to be called grey! black is black im afraid!


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

right heres a comparison.the top half had just been done as you can see.now its the same shade as the bottom half so yeh it does lighten a bit but we need to see pics of yours.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

stevens said:


> right heres a comparison.the top half had just been done as you can see.now its the same shade as the bottom half so yeh it does lighten a bit but we need to see pics of yours.


nice ink mate would like somethimg like that but my arms are full!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

stevens said:


> right heres a comparison.the top half had just been done as you can see.now its the same shade as the bottom half so yeh it does lighten a bit but we need to see pics of yours.


That is really interesting!! mine is about the same darkness as the darkest area's at the top of yours!

This is a very small section... I wanted my clouds left unshaded and just minimal light grey in area's. Heres an example of a small area how they look.. this is very close up pic by a window....so you can see more detail... if I took the pic standing 2 ft further back you wouldnt see any clouds...just all black.








http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m16/182IDpics/clouds.jpg]

Thanks mate!! i didnt expect it to look that much grey'er after a few weeks... like on urs.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

stevens said:


> right heres a comparison.the top half had just been done as you can see.now its the same shade as the bottom half so yeh it does lighten a bit but we need to see pics of yours.


How long did yours take to lighten up that much? is the bottom half a few years old? and faded? or is that how it looks fresh after lightning?

This is the most encouraging post yet, thanks mate


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

the bottom half is only like 6 weeks old.after the scabbing had went away.thats how light it went from the same as the top half.il see if i have got my bottom half on my photobucket when it was just done.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

stevens said:


> the bottom half is only like 6 weeks old.after the scabbing had went away.thats how light it went from the same as the top half.il see if i have got my bottom half on my photobucket when it was just done.


I owe u a beer! I know its only a 'hope' but after seeing yours.... I feel better now... i'm really hopefull about mine. I think I'm going to wait a few weeks now instead of jumping to conclusions so soon as I only had it done on Saturday (so this is only the 2nd day after the work). That would be really cool if you have the other pic... cheers mate!


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

just had a look in my photobucket.dont have any of when the bottom half was done but it was the exact same way the top is in that pic.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Looking more closely at yours... there are 2 areas that look quite solid and dark... but the other bits are quite light shaded nearer towards the middle and edge.. and I could see how they would go grey...but mine is solid all over.


----------

